# Another Crazy!!! AAARRGHHH!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

At market today, a lady walks up to the table and starts checking out the soap. She picks up one after another, reading each label. I ask if she's got any questions, or something specific she's looking for... 
She says: 'Yes, do you have a soap made with just goat milk?'
I say: 'ALL my soaps are made with 100% goat milk. No other liquids.'
Her: 'But these other ingredients...?'
Me: 'Ah...maybe you'd like my Castile--just olive oil and goat milk.'
Her: 'No, I can't use olive oil. No oils...just goat milk.'
Me: :really 'I'm sorry. Soap can't be made without liquid (goat milk), oils/butters and lye.' I go on to explain the process of mixing, pouring, etc...
Her: ??? 'I guess I'll just stick with the one I've been using that's just goat milk, cuz I know I don't react to it.'

:crazy :crazy :crazy

Maybe she wants to shower with CHEESE?!? :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Now that made me laugh  Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

:lol


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hand her a glass of milk : )


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

:yeahthat


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Uhhhh, Where's that sign! :rofl


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, that's seriously funny!!!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Made my day. Too funny. 


I am so tired of hearing people say that they only use LyE free soap.


----------

